# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Ai pro cho hỏi cách khắc phục !

## yentatoo

số là mình mới mua màn hình lcd hãng dell.trước đây khi mới lắp vào thì vẫn sd tốt.nhưng hiện giờ khi khởi động máy tính nó ko hiện lên hình ảnh mà chỉ hiện dòng chữ này " cannot display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 hz " ai chỉ giúp mình cách khắc phục được ko ?

----------


## giacnguvang

> số là mình mới mua màn hình lcd hãng dell.trước đây khi mới lắp vào thì vẫn sd tốt.nhưng hiện giờ khi khởi động máy tính nó ko hiện lên hình ảnh mà chỉ hiện dòng chữ này " cannot display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 hz " ai chỉ giúp mình cách khắc phục được ko ?


bạn thử làm cách này xem sao:

1/ f8 vào enable vga mode
2/ vào safe mode chỉnh độ phân giải và tần số thấp xuống (*độ phân giải tối ưu 1280 x 1024 60 hz*)
 
chúc bạn may mắn !

----------


## tanphatdoor

bạn chỉnh độ phân giải trên màn hình nhé về 1280 x 1024 60 hz .còn trên display của máy tính thì chỉnh .1024/768

----------


## hardest

rất cảm ơn các bạn đã trả lời giúp mình nhưng khổ nỗi ko nhìn thấy gì mà làm luôn hic hic.màn hình đen thui à,thỉnh thoảng lại thấy hơi mờ mờ rồi lại đen thui à.sau đó lại hiện dòng chữ như trên luôn !

----------


## ductri2102

mình cắm thử sang màn crt thì cũng ko được ! >.<

----------


## seovietdang

bạn àh coi lại thử cái card màn hình coi sao bạn coi nó đã gắn chắc chưa
cái này rất có thể là nỗi do card màn hình đó bạn

----------


## tradaquanmobi

mình nghĩ ko phải do lỏng card màn hình đâu bạn.vì vẫn có tín hiệu lên màn hình mà ! mình nghĩ do mấy đứa em mình nghịch ngợm chỉnh sai độ phân giải và tần số quét màn hình.nhưng ko bít cách khắc phục vì nó tối thui ! thỉnh thoảng hiện được vài giây nhưng rất tối và hơi nhòe !

----------


## Sông Hồng

thế này bạn ạ .một số main nó ko nhận thông số card rời ( tức là nó vẫn chạy bằng card rời .nhưng vào ,kiểm tra thông số thì toàn bộ thông số là của card onbroad ) .chính vì thế nó gây lỗi trên 

bạn làm như sau .khởi động máy rồi vào safe mode .vào rồi chuột phải lên mycomputor /manage / manage device .nhìn sang bên phải vào mục display .disable card onbroad đi .sau đó khởi động lại máy sẽ thấy chạy card rời .lúc này chỉnh độ phân giải về 1024/768 là ok

----------


## tungbkhd

> có thể bạn đúng đó.vì máy mình mới thay card màn hình,đúng ra là lắp thêm 1 card khác.card cũ bị hỏng do va chạm mạnh.mình đem ra tiện sửa,chắc họ quên ko disable card onbroad._nhưng mà vấn đề là khi khởi động ko nhìn thấy chữ để thao tác >.<.thính thoảng thấy khảng 10s nhưng rất mờ và nhòe_ !


vậy thì rất có thể một trong 2 nguyên nhân : 
+ card hỏng phần cứng rồi bạn ơi ( đến 70% khả năng )
+ driver bị xung đột hoặc bị nhiễm từ ( đến 30 % )

----------


## baoquyen3005

vậy bạn hãy tháo card màn hình ra rồi lắp lại .rồi khởi động lại máy làm như mình hướng dẫn đây nha 

thế này bạn ạ .một số main nó ko nhận thông số card rời ( tức là nó vẫn chạy bằng card rời .nhưng vào ,kiểm tra thông số thì toàn bộ thông số là của card onbroad ) .chính vì thế nó gây lỗi trên 

bạn làm như sau .khởi động máy rồi vào safe mode .vào rồi chuột phải lên mycomputor /manage / manage device .nhìn sang bên phải vào mục display .disable card onbroad đi .sau đó khởi động lại máy sẽ thấy chạy card rời .lúc này chỉnh độ phân giải về 1024/768 là ok

----------


## linht1106k1

có thể bạn đúng đó.vì máy mình mới thay card màn hình,đúng ra là lắp thêm 1 card khác.card cũ bị hỏng do va chạm mạnh.mình đem ra tiện sửa,chắc họ quên ko disable card onbroad.nhưng mà vấn đề là khi khởi động ko nhìn thấy chữ để thao tác >.<.thính thoảng thấy khảng 10s nhưng rất mờ và nhòe !

----------


## sangdv291

hic nếu mà hỏng phần cứng thì lại tốn mấy trăm k rồi.vừa mới thay card màn hình xong mà đã hỏng hu hu.nếu diriver bị xung đột hay nhiễm từ thì khắc phục ra sao vậy bạn ?

----------


## seo012013

à còn hiện tượng nữa,đó là khi khởi động thì vẫn nhìn thấy hình hãng intel và nhấn f8 vẫn nhìn thấy giao diện vào safe mode nhưng mờ và nhòe.đến khi vào win thì mới hiện " cannot display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 hz ".nhiều lúc mình nản quá tắt luôn sau 1 thời gian khá lâu bật lại thì lại thấy màn hình rõ nét nhưng được khoảng hơn 1 phút thì lại mờ và tối dần

----------

